# Going bald!



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

A couple of months ago I had a mild? Heart attack. I'm ok now, l hope, after having four stents fitted and now on a pile of medication.

Something I found out though was that if your going bald on top you have up to a 70% more of a chance of coronary heart disease than if you have a full head of hair. When I think about it all the people we know in their 70-80 that seam fit and healthy all have lots of hair.
If your going bald make sure you listen to your bodys signs, indigestion, heart burn, out of breath get it checked out. I didn't until it was nearly to late.

Wobby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Too late, bald and a quad bypass. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

So when they market a hair restorer that works, all us people what is losing our hair won't have to worry about having a heart attack. We will then be in the group with a 30% less chance of having a heart attack.
Must the hair be growing out of the top to your head to improve your chances of survival.
I wonder would a wig help?
Sorry Wobby about the hilarity........I am delighted that the warning that you got resulted in urgent action and that the stents have sorted your problem. I am sure that they will enable you to lead the lifestyle that you were leading before and I hope you are soon off that medication.
When I tell my doctor about this latest research I hope he doesn't throw me out of the surgery.
Ian


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Yaxley said:


> So when they market a hair restorer that works, all us people what is losing our hair won't have to worry about having a heart attack. We will then be in the group with a 30% less chance of having a heart attack.
> Must the hair be growing out of the top to your head to improve your chances of survival.
> I wonder would a wig help?
> Sorry Wobby about the hilarity........I am delighted that the warning that you got resulted in urgent action and that the stents have sorted your problem. I am sure that they will enable you to lead the lifestyle that you were leading before and I hope you are soon off that medication.
> ...


I know it seems daft, but google it and you'll see a lot of case study's that bear this out, in fact my wife said that as a student nurse, to many year ago to mention, she was told this by a cardiologist, she just forgot to tell me.

Wobby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you are OK Wobby - more or (_hair_)less! :roll:

Couldn't it just be that heart attacks occur mostly to the elderly, and a good many elderly people have lost their thatch?

More likely to be coincidence than a genuine correlation I would think.

Hope so anyway!!!!!! 8O

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like I am bomb proof then. :wink:









ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bloody hell Ray. IVe been in your van and I hate to tell you this. That isnt going to fit in your Freezer.

Sorry to hear about your scare Wobby. Get a wig and you will be fine!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I come from a family prone to heart disease, in fact I'm the only brother out of four who got past their seventieth birthday.
I have a full head of hair and it grows really fast.
I'm on tablets for hypertension but its under control.
May be there is something in the theory. However I think that the thirteen years of running from the age of forty-eight had more and provable effect.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I had one stent fitted (wobby I think you are boasting about 4, it gives me stent envy) however on a serious note

I was advised by my cardiologist to always wear a woollen hat when the weather gets cold,


As you lose more heat out of the top of your head then any other single part, and sudden temp changes are a killer as far as cardiovascular issues are concerned 

Believe it or not one of the proofs was WOKING train station 

They found there was a disproportionate amount of heart attacks on the London to Woking side of the station ,

They eventually worked it out,

A person gets out of a hot office,walks in the cold to the station ,then gets onto a hot train ,then arrives at Woking (commuter belt)station, gets off the hot train onto a cold windy station and voila,a heart attack , then dead as a nail 

wobby exercise regularly small light stuff and keep your head covered in the cold

God I sound like my mam


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You worried  me at first by this baldness theory as I am told my pate shines like a beacon.

Then on reflection it occurred to me that all that nostril and ear hair is more than compensating. :lol:


----------

